# GTD: KBG in the South



## gtd (Jun 9, 2020)

Texas HBG SPF 30, Zone 7A

Summary of 1st year trial:

*Jun 09, 2020:* Acre yard with clay, steep slopes and no grass, just lots of weeds. Following posts on SPF30 hybrid KBG. Putting down cardboard today near the house to get an area ready to seed fall 2020, fingers crossed.

_Note to self: _Never do this again. Ants love cardboard.

*Aug 12, 2020:* Today I seeded 380 sf with SPF 30 HBG only, in an area I prepped by smothering weeds with cardboard for a couple of months.

*Aug 21, 2020:* Test area has clover, nut sedge and some new grass sprouts. Took off the grass germination mats we got from Lowe's. They keep the area moist but they were super hard to unroll without tearing them up.

*Aug 26, 2020:* Day 14 after seeding, at the "sprout and pout" stage. I'm glad to know it's normal to have a period when it seems like nothing is happening/the tiny pieces of new grass don't seem to be growing longer.

*Sept. 18, 2020:* Put down Scott's starter fert w/ weed killer in the test area and on top of the weeds on all sides bit. Reseeded the test area the same day and did initial seeding in areas I put the Scott's. Having mower issues, so some of the original test area is way too long. Will do a first mow in a day or two...

*Nov 10, 2020:* Put down Scott's starter w/ weed killer again

*End of year 2020:* We like the grass but will see how it handles the summer heat and humidity before fully committing. This winter has been especially cold.

The 2.5 years since we moved here from Texas has seen the end of the longest drought, the most rain/flooding, the hottest summer, and the coldest winter for this area. Sure, folks... 

Our test area doesn't look like others' pix posted and all the yellow areas are troubling...


----------



## gtd (Jun 9, 2020)

Feb 13, 2021: Lots of yellow


----------



## gtd (Jun 9, 2020)

Copied from https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=27456&p=379708&hilit=low+potassium#p379708

I think I can use this for my lawn:

_Comments by Waypoint_

*Bluegrass Lawn / Fescue / Cool Season Lawn*
MAINTENANCE: Apply 0.75 to 1 lb N/1000 sq ft in March, May, September, and November. Adjust N rate and timing to accommodate climatic conditions and management practices. If lower maintenance is desired, the May application can be eliminated.
Apply half of recommended phosphate in spring and again in fall.
Apply recommended potash in fall. If the soil is sandy, apply 1 lb of potash/1000 sq ft in fall and apply the remaining potash in several smaller applications throughout the growing season.
If the recommended amount of limestone is not incorporated into the soil prior to establishment, surface apply up to 50 lbs/1000 sq ft every 4 to 6 months until the recommended amount is applied


----------

